# Found Boat upside down, now what?



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Last Friday after returning from fishing we found a boat floating upside down. We stopped and inspected it. No bodies but it was leaking some gasoline. We hooked a rope on a cleat and righted it. We gathered the gear into the hull and pulled the plug. We towed it for a while to dewater it. Stopped and quickly reinstalled the plug. She is now floating. We towed it to our dock and looked up the TX boat number on TPW. I called the owner and they come to look at the boat. They took the two coolers we recovered and said they would let us know what to do by Sunday to pick up the boat. The previous Wednesday the owner went out fishing. The boat foundered and then rolled over. They were rescued.

Sunday comes and the owner tells me they don't want the boat and I can't have the trailer to get it out of the water. So I am stuck with it. I called the GLO, TPW, game warden, Sheriff. The only entity that gives much help is the GLO. They are glad I removed a hazard to navigation and pollution source. And these are the real reasons why we brought it in. I did not ask for any money nor have I received any. 

Last night I loaded it on my boat trailer to get it out of the water and to a safe position. Now I don't know what to do it it.

The hull is a 16' fiberworks, motor is a 2007 75HP Optimax. Motor was underwater for 3 days and is useless in my opinion. Power trim did work after I charged battery though. Hull is in good condition. No trailer. Anybody want it for free? And advise on how to get rid of it? And no I am not putting it back in the water 

And yes I am being generic without mentioning names or pointing fingers on purpose.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to charge the owner for removal of the hazard. I can't believe they came to pickup their coolers and just stuck you with the boat like that.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.

I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

^^^^ This.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


Seems reasonable, I mean it is HIS boat and he's already got a trailer for it. I'm sure you have the address from the registration already.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow they sound pretty self centered don't they? Some people. Thanks for looking out for others...even if they don't own their responsibility or pick up after themselves. Seems like there would be a fine if not picked up by the boat owner. I like the idea of dumping it in their driveway myself.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd dump that son of gun right in their front door way, so they couldn't get out of it and had to move it make their front door functional again. What a d-bag!


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL I thought of those things too. But my real goals were to clear a hazard and stop the gas leak. I fish that bay a lot at night and I would not want to hit that obstruction or have someone else hit it either. And the boat drifted to an oyster reef and was leaking gasoline. So my goals are met. And I am not angry nor will I be. So I am just seeking a calm and reasonable solution.

There are methods to get title to an abandoned boat. The owner told me they had insurance and it is the insurance company problem. So, those of you that are PMing me about the boat be aware it may not be easy to get title. I have all of the owner's information but not the insurance company.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Seems Unanimous what you needs to do with it

Post pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Dude probably collected insurance on it and does not want the insurance people to see that the hull is still good and want part of the money back. Bring it to their place and off load sideways in the drive way


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Wow they sound pretty self centered don't they? Some people. Thanks for looking out for others...even if they don't own their responsibility or pick up after themselves. Seems like there would be a fine if not picked up by the boat owner. I like the idea of dumping it in their driveway myself.


The Texas GLO takes care of this and they were notified. But now that the hazard and pollution risk is gone they are happy. I think it is more with the sheriff department and I have called them to tell them I have someone else's property and would like to return it or find out what to do with it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

GoneSouth said:


> LOL I thought of those things too. But my real goals were to clear a hazard and stop the gas leak. I fish that bay a lot at night and I would not want to hit that obstruction or have someone else hit it either. And the boat drifted to an oyster reef and was leaking gasoline. So my goals are met. And I am not angry nor will I be. So I am just seeking a calm and reasonable solution.
> 
> There are methods to get title to an abandoned boat. The owner told me they had insurance and it is the insurance company problem. So, those of you that are PMing me about the boat be aware it may not be easy to get title. I have all of the owner's information but not the insurance company.


Send the insurance company a bill for the salvage and let them know where they can recover the boat. Seems like most of them have a $ amount reserved for salvage and hazardous waste cleanup.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

if he files a claim then who you give it to is going to haves problems for sure


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


Believe me that was my first thought. More reasonable minds with Law Enforcement backgrounds talked me out of it.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Salty-Noob said:


> Seems Unanimous what you needs to do with it
> 
> Post pics or it didn't happen..


It happened


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I got a 25 yammey to put on it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Return it to the rightful owner. That sounds better than dumping it in his driveway.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hell. Ill take it if its half way decent, I need a new project. PM me the DB owners # and Ill take it off your hands.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

That's really lame that he would dump his boat on you... On the plus side, it looks like a lot of classifieds material....

Casting platform
Propeller
Lower Unit
Cowling
Tilt / Trim
Motor controls / linkage
Compression plate
etc...

I bet you got a solid $2000 worth of parts sitting there....


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Give it to the neighbor kid to part out and tell him you'll give him 50% of everything he sells.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

BBCAT said:


> Return it to the rightful owner. That sounds better than dumping it in his driveway.


The rightful owner refuses it and says it is the insurance company problem but won't give me the insurance information. I would deliver it for free to get my trailer back.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Apply for a bonded title!


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

take it to ftu parking lot, someone will steal it in the first hour.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

That boat has been fore sale for a while I think . I see it on cragslist everyonce in a while. Its a cool hull would be a fun toy if you could get a title.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

That's just what I've been looking for. Need a starter boat
Dump it under a no parking sign and they will take it to the storage yard, they will process the owner, 90 days later auction it off.
Insurance will find out about it also

beyond the pale...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 90HP Nissan that would fit this boat perfect!


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

wiznut said:


> That's really lame that he would dump his boat on you... On the plus side, it looks like a lot of classifieds material....
> 
> Casting platform
> Propeller
> ...


Not shown in the pics is a full t-top with a small awning, seat (missing) and 4 rocket launchers


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Did the "owner" tell you the story of how it flipped?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> I have a 90HP Nissan that would fit this boat perfect!


One of the reasons she rolled is I think the motor on it is too big. A 50 hp would be good for this rig.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im serious, Ill take it if you are really giving it away. Let me know


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I tend to be a high road kind of guy but honestly i'm surprised by their reaction.

The boat would be on his lawn in the am.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Did the "owner" tell you the story of how it flipped?


Yes. They took on water fishing. She slowly sank and rolled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a classic example of no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

You can claim ownership by salvage and seek a title. Once it has been on your property for 7 days and the owner knows. You can cfile for title. 
If there insurance company comes to you, bill them for the salvage.

here is a link from TPWD

https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications...ard_motor_request_for_bonded_title_review.pdf


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

txdukklr said:


> I tend to be a high road kind of guy but honestly i'm surprised by their reaction.
> 
> The boat would be on his lawn in the am.


...on fire? It sounds like it would be on fire.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


this is what I would do as well


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Read*



BBCAT said:


> Return it to the rightful owner. That sounds better than dumping it in his driveway.


Obviously you didn't read the post. On the other hand sweet looking little boat.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

texasislandboy said:


> *That boat has been fore sale for a while I think* . I see it on cragslist everyonce in a while.





GoneSouth said:


> The rightful owner refuses it and *says it is the insurance company problem but won't give me the insurance information*.


Put those two things together, and it looks like maybe the owner couldn't get it sold and decided to ditch it to get money out of it. The last thing they want is to get it back.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I bet it was an insurance job to start with. It's been for sale off and on, also from what I hear they aren't quality boats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I just picked this thread up and went to the end so if i am being redundant I apologize. This in my opinion is insurance fraud and they do not want the boat they want the insurance check.I would turn it in to the police becuase I believe a crime is being committed here.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

what POCJETTY said


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

actually you will get more official attention if you file your report w/ the county constable's office.
they're the ones that seem to be tasked with this kind of stuff
I'd keep the **** thing & press for insurance info.
a few g's and it's a decent little ride


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a large boatright and a haynie 23 cat so I am already boat poor and don't want or need another boat.  I have notified the sheriff dept and they are ok knowing I have it and am trying to give it to whoever the owner is now. They gave me a TPW number to call tomorrow and I hope to get better direction then. In the meantime hold off on the PM's please. I don't want to cause more headaches than I already have and so I will keep it safe until I can give it to the owner or give it to someone else without getting into trouble. But thanks everyone for the advise and allowing me to share my adventure. LOL


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


This.


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

*If it smells like ***** it probably is*

Owner needs to be prosecuted. Who here would let a boat like that sit? I had to work hard for my first boat (14 ft monark 20 hp merc) 13 years old and gave it my all for the dream of having my own. Sorry but I pay for the upkeep on my two waterfront places. If that dude would have tried to walkaway from one of my places leaving me his **** I might be a little upset. I really respect your effort to do the right thing. GLO should help. If you want to get them truly involved then just tell them you added another twelve inches to your dock without consultation. Sorry about the rant but im thinking I would have tried to resolve the same as you. Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm almost embarrassed to ask but why is the motor useless now?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Interesting read, good you for doing the right thing. If after your conversation with TPWD tomorrow you feel you need to go higher up the ladder for some help feel free to PM and I'll get you in contact with the right person. Good luck.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Insurance*

I would call your insurance company with the VIN so they can do a search to make sure he has not made a claim. If he has tell them you have his boat! Looks like all it needs is a soap and a new motor.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Lot of trouble to get a bonded title. 

He should either give you the title since he does not want it or you should put it out in front of his house.

He probably filed it as lost with his ins if he has any. Block that. If you had the clear title you could give it to someone for their first fixer upper or someone in need with an old motor.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


Exactamundo


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> Put those two things together, and it looks like maybe the owner couldn't get it sold and decided to ditch it to get money out of it. The last thing they want is to get it back.


That's exactly what I think is going on.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*yep......*



Jolly Roger said:


> You can claim ownership by salvage and seek a title. Once it has been on your property for 7 days and the owner knows. You can cfile for title.
> If there insurance company comes to you, bill them for the salvage.
> 
> here is a link from TPWD
> ...


 $200 per foot...


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

He probably sold the trailer and pocketed the cash. This is a weird one for sure. This guy is waisting our air.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> Put those two things together, and it looks like maybe the owner couldn't get it sold and decided to ditch it to get money out of it. The last thing they want is to get it back.


....and if that's the case, unless the insurance files a claim for insurance fraud, there's no criminal involvement. It's all civil.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

The exact same thing happened to me on the San Bernard. I towed it in. Owners would not pick it up. I contacted the insurance company and said I had their boat.

They sent an adjuster out and pretty much just left it in my boat slip for months. I finally sent them a certified letter saying they owed be towing and storage.

They paid up and got the boat.

It actually happens more than you think. Some yahoo thinks he needs to own a boat and uses it about 8 times one summer. They get tired of paying storage and decide to "fake" an accident to get out from underneath a 10 year note.

I am not Magnum PI but I would bet the owner probably lost his job in the oilfield and is trying to "cut expenses".


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

this might explain why I have 'Named Storm' clause in my insurance.
you name a tropical storm, my policy changes, gotta get it 50 miles away from
galveston bay. Or the coverage is much diffrent. 
Thanks IKE


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

surprised no one suggested you post the name of the owner-bet he responds to that


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

They aren't providing you with the insurance information because they don't want the insurance company to know where it is. Sounds like some not so honest trickery going on for sure. Green to you for cleaning up that mess. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Was this in east matagorda?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

snapperlicious said:


> Obviously you didn't read the post. On the other hand sweet looking little boat.


Obviously you missed the sarcasm. I would have rounded up a few friends and delivered it to his home the next day.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL!


gray gost said:


> take it to ftu parking lot, someone will steal it in the first hour.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

fritz423 said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to ask but why is the motor useless now?


Underwater for 3 days will ruin it. It is a 2007. Cost more to repair than a used one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Is this the same boat? http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1609082&highlight=east+matty


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Black Dog said:


> Is this the same boat? http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1609082&highlight=east+matty


Yes


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Strip it of all useful items, tow it to the guys house, and dump it tin the middle of the night blocking his cars in his driveway. Preferably on a really early Monday am just to start off his week.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Man that would be creepy finding an upside down boat not knowing if there are some dead bodies underneath


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

cwbycrshr said:


> Strip it of all useful items, tow it to the guys house, and dump it tin the middle of the night blocking his cars in his driveway. Preferably on a really early Monday am just to start off his week.


x2... Pick the right day, take off useful items, and dump that ***** right on his driveway in the AM.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

GoneSouth said:


> It happened


Not a bad lookin little boat !


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

If all else fails and you can't get rid of it, donate it to a charity. I can't remember the name but have seen billboards when I have to go to Houston wanting donated cars, boats, and other things. Might be your out if all else fails.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I called the bank with the lien and they gave me the Insurance company information. I called the insurance company and they want it back. They have access to the trailer so I will get the trailer tomorrow afternoon and transfer the boat to the original trailer and deliver it to a body shop in Bay City late tomorrow. I will ask the insurance company if they want me to post their contact information here in case there is interest in the hull, trailer, parts etc. The insurance company has or will have the title to the boat and trailer and I believe are the rightful owners. 

So hopefully the case is about closed.

I am disappointed in the owner and all of the government and professional people that knew about the boat and went to see it but did nothing. 

In the end it turned out ok (I hope), no one was hurt, a hazard was removed and pollution source stopped.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

That's great, proves not all good deeds get punished. Kudos 

beyond the pale...


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

This has insurance fraud written all over it, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Charlie Brown said:


> This has insurance fraud written all over it, unless I am missing something.


Just read your latest post. Good job on getting it out of the water.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

FYI

You can look up TX Boat ownership/Liens here. It free but you have to identify yourself.

https://apps.tpwd.state.tx.us/tora/jump.jsf

Might be good for wake damage notices


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Charlie Brown said:


> This has insurance fraud written all over it, unless I am missing something.


I don't think so.

My main purpose here was to get some help and information. And, in fact, a 2cooler PMed me and put me in contact with the right people that ultimately will solve my problem. I met the owner. And there are some details I purposely left out. It was not my job to persecute the owner publicly.

The owner owned the boat a very short time and I think it was the first trip out. The design of the boat is not very good. It has 5 bilge pumps and a self draining deck that does not self drain. It self floods without scupper plugs. I think it was just inexperience. Mistakes happen and happen fast in a boat (faster if you don't know what you are doing)

There were some strange behaviors after the fact but again I think that was just inexperience.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

GoneSouth said:


> I don't think so.
> It has 5 bilge pumps and a self draining deck that does not self drain. It self floods without scupper plugs. I think it was just inexperience. Mistakes happen and happen fast in a boat (faster if you don't know what you are doing)
> 
> There were some strange behaviors after the fact but again I think that was just inexperience.


5 bilge pumps on a 16ft boat? LOL what?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Z said:


> 5 bilge pumps on a 16ft boat? LOL what?


That's not a boat, that's an anchor!


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Z said:


> 5 bilge pumps on a 16ft boat? LOL what?


 previous owner must not a been to bright neither


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Little bitty boat with 5 bilge pumps and it still sunk. Yeah poorly designed comes to mind. I think I understand why the owner didnt want it back.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

two front hatches have pumps, two rear hatches have pumps and a main bilge pump in the center bottom. And a deck without plugs at the time that is below the waterline, new owner, first boat, excitement of the first time out. And not a he LOL. We have all done it. Admit it. I have. (But recovered )

The 5 pumps are not all true bilge pumps but that is the only way to get water out of the hatches without taking the boat out of the water and pulling a plug.

So the hull is in good shape but those of you that may want to contact the insurance company may want to think twice about the design. It is manageable and some of it is maybe fixable. It would be an ok first boat with some work, but get someone who knows what they are doing to set it up correctly and/or show the new owner how to operate it.

Dont put the t top back on, no casting platform, smaller motor, keep it simple. and keep the deck plugs in. Have some spares.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very good educational experience here all the way around. Thanks GoneSouth for sharing it.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

King Fisher said:


> If all else fails and you can't get rid of it, donate it to a charity. I can't remember the name but have seen billboards when I have to go to Houston wanting donated cars, boats, and other things. Might be your out if all else fails.


To do this I think I would need a clear title. You can't give something away that you don't own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

King Fisher said:


> If all else fails and you can't get rid of it, donate it to a charity. I can't remember the name but have seen billboards when I have to go to Houston wanting donated cars, boats, and other things. Might be your out if all else fails.





GoneSouth said:


> To do this I think I would need a clear title. You can't give something away that you don't own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct. The charities that i have inquired with require a clear title. They do minor repairs if needed & sell the vehicles to fund the charity. If it is not worth repairing, they sell for scrap, thus still requiring a title.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Who would want a boat that sinks with 5 bilge pumps? Heck get a jon boat. At least u can manually bail and not sink.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

so you are not saying it was a blonde lady?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> so you are not saying it was a blonde lady?


Not saying any thing more about that


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

GoneSouth said:


> The rightful owner refuses it and says it is the insurance company problem but won't give me the insurance information. I would deliver it for free to get my trailer back.


If he filed a claim the insurance company is the rightful owner.

Personally, if you're interested in messing with the guy. I'd call up a few insurance companies. And see if you get lucky. It's borderline insurance fraud. And he'll get in all sorts of trouble over that.

Maybe I should read the whole thread. Never mind.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

The boat motor and trailer will be in bay city this afternoon at Pete's paint and body. For those of you that expressed interest you can contact Roger at Texas Farm Bureau [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd set it on fire and dump it in that sob's front yard. What a pos.


----------



## broncotw (Jun 28, 2015)

I would also dump it in his yard... Someone could have a good little project boat!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I don't think I'd even bother with his driveway. Back up fast enough right in front of his house and drop it in the street. TX numbers belong to him, he will be responsible for clearing the street.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lots of big talkers here but I think every last one of us would have done exactly as the OP is doing. Good on ya GoneSouth. This kind of thing is sensitive to us all but grown men don't let emotions overrule good judgement. Man up.

Accidents happen to all of us. Obviously boat owner had a bad one. No need to make it worse. Whatever it sounds like or looks like we will never know and it ain't up to us. I would hope someone would help the next guy in the same situation. It's a bad deal all the way around....GoneSouth handled just as it should be. Boat owner got in trouble obviously and did not handle his business.

One thing I would suggest which worked out well for the last boat I towed in is to call the sheriff s department and let them know you found an abandoned boat. Then tow it to a public marina and tie it to the dock there. The Sheriff will make stuff happen faster and will no longer be a burden on you.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Lots of big talkers here but I think every last one of us would have done exactly as the OP is doing. Good on ya GoneSouth. This kind of thing is sensitive to us all but grown men don't let emotions overrule good judgement. Man up.
> 
> Accidents happen to all of us. Obviously boat owner had a bad one. No need to make it worse. Whatever it sounds like or looks like we will never know and it ain't up to us. I would hope someone would help the next guy in the same situation. It's a bad deal all the way around....GoneSouth handled just as it should be. Boat owner got in trouble obviously and did not handle his business.
> 
> One thing I would suggest which worked out well for the last boat I towed in is to call the sheriff s department and let them know you found an abandoned boat. Then tow it to a public marina and tie it to the dock there. The Sheriff will make stuff happen faster and will no longer be a burden on you.


Good for you but bullchit. Maybe not torched but I guarantee you that boat would be dumped in his yard.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The sour part of it is the owner came to the the OP's house and left his POS boat for the OP to deal with instead of doing the right thing.

I think this is where the dump that pile in his yard comes from.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gone South - I commend you on how you handled this. You have way more patience than me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BATWING said:


> The sour part of it is the owner came to the the OP's house and left his POS boat for the OP to deal with instead of doing the right thing.
> 
> I think this is where the dump that pile in his yard comes from.


Came to his out, and picked up the coolers and items he wanted from the boat and left all the trash.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Something still smell fishy here
How did the owner get home?
Who doesn't attempt to arrange recovery with seatow, buddies, etc?
Why not attempt to recover personal items?

Why is the person who recovered the boat not entitle to salvage rights / compensation?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Insurance job for sure. Sorry pos.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

stammster said:


> Something still smell fishy here
> How did the owner get home?
> Who doesn't attempt to arrange recovery with seatow, buddies, etc?
> Why not attempt to recover personal items?
> ...


So the island moon had an article about recovery of property. After a IMO drug skiff pushed up on the packery jetties.

They called everyone coasties, pd, sherif, and TPWD. They concluded there is not salvage laws for boats in public property on the books in Texas.

Of course by the morning the 125 hp had been "salvaged".


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

I bet you didnt tell the police it was leaking gas... or if you did I am really surprised the was no fine. Hell if it was another state looking at 5000 or a place like froggies or fishing center and they spew over into the water it's 4-5 grand.. I have seen first hand a person get 3-5 For gas and oil leak oasha got called out it was a huge ordeal!


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

3-5 thousand dollar fine not jail. Dumb phone recently dropped it so it's cracked. :headknock


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

The aluminum is still "salvageable" haven't read all the comments but everyone has the same ideas and ****** off. Very wrong what they did! I say dump it in there yard or charge em a big dump fee and put a lean on there nxt New boat


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Find out where the Owner lives...back into his driveway and dump it.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do that !


Agreed


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I will buy that casting platform before insurance takes it!


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Recovered Overturned Boat*



GoneSouth said:


> Not saying any thing more about that


You did the right thing. You went to a lot of trouble in removing the hazard, preventing further pollution and trying to return to owner. You are a gentleman and a good sportsman. I admire you.


----------



## BWThou_tx (Jan 10, 2015)

Man I'm interested in taking the boat. If its legal to take. I go fishing a few times a week and been wanting a boat for 20yrs. I'll bring a flat bed trailer and winch. I'll do a project rebuild and save $ for trailer and motor if I can't furbish motor. I'm seriously interested


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a he. Weird the owner launched the boat that soon after flipping the first time. And then leaving on the bay.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

It's all good. And I take no offense at any comment. Again those that are interested in the boat see my post with Texas Farm Bureau info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

They will probably let it go cheap. I don't like the hull design but there is no serious damage to the hull. Trailer is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

GoneSouth said:


> I called the bank with the lien and they gave me the Insurance company information. I called the insurance company and they want it back. They have access to the trailer so I will get the trailer tomorrow afternoon and transfer the boat to the original trailer and deliver it to a body shop in Bay City late tomorrow. I will ask the insurance company if they want me to post their contact information here in case there is interest in the hull, trailer, parts etc. The insurance company has or will have the title to the boat and trailer and I believe are the rightful owners.
> 
> So hopefully the case is about closed.
> 
> ...


Happens to me all the time and is one of the hardest things to deal with in this business. Great job getting it out of the water and removing the hazard. If anyone ever has this kind of problem or runs across something like this feel free to call me and I can help you through it. I've made all the mistakes.....lol.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

GoneSouth said:


> ..... so I will get the trailer tomorrow afternoon and transfer the boat to the original trailer and deliver it to a body shop in Bay City late tomorrow. ....


Why are YOU doing all of the work? Especially if you aren't getting paid?


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

You should notify the State Insurance Board as well. We all pay for fraud!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Heck I will take it! I got a 90hp that will work on it 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

PhotoFish said:


> Why are YOU doing all of the work? Especially if you aren't getting paid?


It's a long thread. I have very little choice. I recovered it. The only option is to return it to its rightful owner or hold it and apply for abandoned title. Second option is iffy since it was not really abandoned on private property. Since the owner did come by and refuse it that might have worked. But then I would have pay for a bond and 6 months of paperwork. I did eventually find the insurance company and returned it to them. The have said they would compensate me. But what they will pay will not cover my real out of pocket costs from taking off work twice. However I did not negotiate I just wanted the boat and hassle gone. If I put it back in the water and it sank I would possibly be liable for the pollution, hazard, etc.

So as I said. I cleared the hazard, stopped the pollution source, returned it to the owner ( insurance co). And I may get compensated for part my lost time and mileage. I am happy. I did not want a project or the boat in my yard.

I would do the same thing again. Even without getting paid. With a few minor lessons learned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

GoneSouth said:


> ...The have said they would compensate me. But what they will pay will not cover my real out of pocket costs from taking off work twice.


I've followed the thread from the start, but I was wondering why YOU were having to cart the thing around. Usually if an insurance company wants something, they'll contract their own wrecker to come and get it. I just find it odd that they are having you deliver it.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

PhotoFish said:


> I've followed the thread from the start, but I was wondering why YOU were having to cart the thing around. Usually if an insurance company wants something, they'll contract their own wrecker to come and get it. I just find it odd that they are having you deliver it.


Just to make sure it was done and to quickly complete the process. Even the insurance co was not that interested in it until I called them.

I was ready for this to be over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Please invoice the insurance company for your time. They have it in their budget. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

atexan said:


> Please invoice the insurance company for your time. They have it in their budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This.

nickel and dime em. That's what they do for a living. At least return the favor.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

This boat owner is a selfish piece of *****. I cannot believe that someone could be that inconsiderate to not only everyone he shares the water with but to the environment as well. That boat could have killed someone out there if there was a collision. Outdoor folks are supposed to be good people. This guys is some kind of stupid


----------

